# Water Stocks



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looking for long term water play , hopefully something on the TSX , but if not , top 3 in the US ? 

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

iShares have the Global Water Index ETF - CWW. Water utilities, infrastructure, equipment suppliers etc.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Right on thanks , had Xylem on the radar as a benchmark for now but will add ETF .


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

STRNY its an OTC ADR - Regulated water utility in the UK





> Severn Trent Plc engages in the provision of waste water treatment services. It operates through the Regulated Water and Waste Water; and Business Services segments. The Regulated Water & Waste Water segment includes the wholesale water and waste water activities of Severn Trent Water Limited, its retail services to domestic customers, and Dee Valley Water. The Business Services segment includes the group's operating services businesses in the UK & Ireland and the group's renewable energy business. The company was founded in 1974 and is headquartered in Coventry, the United Kingdom.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

If you are looking for a US alternative ETF PHO has done well over the past 10 years and I believe one of the largest in the sector. I was going to buy it back then but didn't. I would consider pulling some of the bigger names if I were going that route. I think it is a great sector to be in long term as clean water will be always needed and supply is dwindling. If someone told me as a kid that people would pay for bottled water I would have laughed my face off. 

Cheers


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks L1quid and London ..

" I think it is a great sector to be in long term as clean water will be always needed and supply is dwindling. If someone told me as a kid that people would pay for bottled water I would have laughed my face off."

.. no kidding hey .

Was thinking ETF CWW ( thx Jimmy ) for my RSP as it's something I can add too periodically on dips , not really trade it unless have too ?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

jeremy corbyn wants to bring private water companies under public ownership, he might one day become pm

https://labour.org.uk/press/jeremy-...t-leakages-equivalent-total-volume-loch-ness/


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

As far as niche sector ETFs go, this CWW one actually doesn't look so bad. It holds some industrial sector stocks plus utilities, so you actually get a couple sectors in there.

That being said, the sector or specific theme ETFs are just a gamble going forward, and probably not great investments. It's pretty hard to predict which sector will perform strongly over the next decade+. If there is a strong business case to invest in it, others beat you to it, driving the price up long before you thought of this idea. We're talking about large private equity firms and hedge funds which have entire research departments dedicated to tasks like this. They will be years ahead of the general public, and already bought into it before you even got the idea.

I don't even touch sector ETFs any more. It's one of the first things I tried when I first got into investing, but after a few years I saw that it was pretty futile. Unless you are putting very serious research effort into your investing activities, your energy will be better spent working on portfolio diversification and asset allocation.

If you do really want to speculate on certain sectors, I would at least monitor the assets under management for the ETF and get into a sector when it's out of favour = not popular = assets shrinking.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

fatcat said:


> jeremy corbyn wants to bring private water companies under public ownership, he might one day become pm
> 
> https://labour.org.uk/press/jeremy-...t-leakages-equivalent-total-volume-loch-ness/


That would indeed be a sad day - Personally I will exercise my right to vote and be one mere voice against that even as an expat. Such a political mess over there at the minute. I honestly do not believe we will be seeing him as PM. I would liken the odds to having the federal NDP running Canada at the minute.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

l1quidfinance said:


> That would indeed be a sad day - Personally I will exercise my right to vote and be one mere voice against that even as an expat. Such a political mess over there at the minute. I honestly do not believe we will be seeing him as PM. I would liken the odds to having the federal NDP running Canada at the minute.


May not help though.
_ "as far back as the 1990s, U.K. water companies have been quite unpopular, garnering a bad reputation for high profits and poor performance. While initially driven by only a few companies, this image has come to represent the majority of public perception. Recent polls support returning not only water utilities to public ownership (83 per cent), but also electricity (77 per cent), gas (77 per cent) and railways (76 per cent)."_
Also discussion of the Canadian experience (EPCOR) here:
https://www.watercanada.net/feature/privatization-risk-and-rewards/


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

james4beach said:


> As far as niche sector ETFs go, this CWW one actually doesn't look so bad. It holds some industrial sector stocks plus utilities, so you actually get a couple sectors in there.
> 
> That being said, the sector or specific theme ETFs are just a gamble going forward, and probably not great investments. It's pretty hard to predict which sector will perform strongly over the next decade+. If there is a strong business case to invest in it, others beat you to it, driving the price up long before you thought of this idea. We're talking about large private equity firms and hedge funds which have entire research departments dedicated to tasks like this. They will be years ahead of the general public, and already bought into it before you even got the idea.
> 
> ...


I agree , every ETF i've ever bought I've sold shortly after , I'm still in the process of building my portfolio ( only been investing 4 years now ) and like the individual equites more . No one likes volitility but I appreciate it more than watching an ETF roll sideways or the slow grind up after years and years . BAM as an example , many companies wrapped up in it , but an easily tradeable stock with no MER .

Will be adding CWW to my watch list as well as Xylem to keep an eye on the sector which I am interested in , but have no positions at this time .


----------

